# My first house (Pictures)



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

Bedroom #1. Half of the walls are T&G and the other half are drywall. Originally it had green carpet and white painted walls. Here are some before and after pictures.

Before:










After:








.


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

The upstairs bedrooms had carpet that had to have been 50 years old, was really squishy, and not tacked down at all. The walls were a very old looking tan color. We livened the upstairs symmetrical rooms up a tad.

Before:










One Room After:



















Other Room Upstairs:


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

The kitchen still is and probably will be the least favorite part of my house. It has cheap cupboards, a vinyl floor, and just isn't setup well overall. It will eventually change but here's what we've made of it for now.

Before:



















After:


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

I know there are quite a few that don't like T&G but it's something I fell in love with when we first saw this house. We haven't really done anything to this room except for put our couch in it and in the other corner a 52" LCD tv (no pictures of it yet).

Before:










After:


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

The other living room was not too bad, but had some amazing paint and carpet. The runners looked like a diarrhea color and the carpet was ruined from people bringing in firewood with their shoes on. Here's what we came up with, people have compared the new colors to that of a Burger King Hershey's pie.

Before:










AFter:


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

Here are some outside pictures of the house, we have some plans for this but haven't done too much yet.


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't have before pictures of the laundry room or bathroom but here are a couple pics now: (We really only painted the bathroom and replaced the mirror with a medicine cabinet. The laundry room is in need of being redrywalled so we just threw a new coat of paint on for now.)


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

The biggest challenge since we moved in was the fact that we were moving 11 horses 45 miles away with no existing setup what-so-ever. So we made due with what we could so that we had things done before snowfall. Most of it is wood poles with hi-tensile wire. The minis setup is all wood though so they can't get out. We have a lot more plans for this next year and I hope to eventually have it all wood up by the house. Here are some pictures:


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

Next year we will be also working on setting up the back of our property for the horses too. There's no water access or electricity out there "yet" though. 

Here's the trail that leads back there:










And here's the barn in the backIt does need a little work as far as cloing it up a little more but it's in amazing condition and very well built)


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't have pictures of a lot that we've done, but I've been very busy with things such as new lighting fixtures, putting a furnace in with all of the duct work, installing a new fan, putting in my first washer and dryer, stove, etc. It's a lot different to have your own house to go home to everyday than it was when renting. But it always gives me something to do which is awesome.The biggest thing I have left to do this year is finishing the furnace. I still have to get the exhaust out of the house, wire it, and get the final ductwork done. Then I'll be having the propane company come out to switch it over. The last idiots decided it was an awesome idea to install flexible copper instead of black pipe so this has been another thing I've had to do lately. Anyways, as I get more done I'll take more pictures.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Size*

How large is the property? I know how you feel about having your own place vs renting. As you settle in you will see things with a different eye and then think "I could change this or that." Next thing you know it will be torn up and getting a complete make over. Just remember it will take 3 times longer and cost twice as much as you planned. Good luck, dorf dude...


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

shumakerscott said:


> How large is the property? I know how you feel about having your own place vs renting. As you settle in you will see things with a different eye and then think "I could change this or that." Next thing you know it will be torn up and getting a complete make over. Just remember it will take 3 times longer and cost twice as much as you planned. Good luck, dorf dude...


14 acres and it's about 60% wooded, 40% fields. The woods have quite a few trails already put in them that we're going to clean up really well next spring. Can't wait! Kind of sucks that we got this right before winter, but leaves me a lot of time to plan for next summer.


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

Replaced this awesome kitchen sink and faucet:



















With this:


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks like you are having fun!


----------



## COGarageMan (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow you have done more work in the last month than I've done the whole year. Congrats on the house! This is a great thread. I can't wait to see your updates.


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

Michael Thomas said:


> Looks ike you are having fun!


Most certainly! And learning a hell of a lot of stuff to. I've never done any of these types of things before. Now I've painted, installed HVAC, plumbing, and electrical. I've worked on a lot of cars, but they're always straight forward. You take a part off, you put it back on. Working on all of this stuff is a lot different. 



COGarageMan said:


> Wow you have done more work in the last month than I've done the whole year. Congrats on the house! This is a great thread. I can't wait to see your updates.


Thanks! I've definitely been busy but I love doing these types of things. When I had my sports car I was obsessed at always making things better. Well I'm treating my house the same way and it's a lot more fulfilling to do things that up the value.


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

If anyone has any ideas from looking at the pictures let me know. I'm trying to do small projects that don't cost much to start out with but have a lot of plans for the future. The back of the property will eventually have a large 150x100 indoor riding arena in it for the horses along with two pastures made of black vinyl fence. Also we'll have a metal roundpen out there and a lot of sand brought in to make an indoor riding arena. I want to wire small light poles all the way out the trail to get out there.

Up by the house I'm planning to blacktop the whole driveway and in front of the barn to make it not have the potholes and be able to plow easier. This winter though I'm doing a lot more light wiring out there including several 300watt floods, a couple mercury lights, and some light poles at the end of our driveway. The existing fencing there will eventually be all white vinyl and the roundpen will be five boards rather than two. We'll soon have run-ins in the pastures as well made by me. That should be interesting. 

The long-term plan with the house is a deck that wraps around the right side of the house as well and has a nice hot tub on it. I'm not sure what to do with the main side that has the two doors on it. It looks very plain right now and like a utility wall. I need to disguise that somehow. 

On the inside I have a ton of plans but first things first will be finishing the furnace, leveling out the main floor, and a few other things. But in the long run we'll be re-doing the whole kitchen with corian countertops and all new cabinets made by my grandpa. Then the T&G room is getting blackened out with black carpet, socket covers, etc and we're making it into a home theater, and then there is just about 110 other small things to do like tiling all of the entrances, a stairway handle, window valences, and trimming. 

Can't wait though! Money is the enemy though! All right, back to work :yes:


----------

